# Constipated for over a month, solutions?



## gjw (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, I have these symptoms for about 5 weeks now:


Constipation
Occasional Abdominal Pain
Flatulence/Gas
Incomplete Emptying

I've tried drinking more water, and I eat very healthy, very little meat, no more than two cups of tea a day, lots of yoghurt and fruit and vegetables and a high fibre bran flake cereal in the mornings. But none of this has solved my constipation. I've tried taking laxatives too but they only work for one bowel movement. I am normally on the toilet for at least 20 mins and I normally have to give up despite not being done.

This all started 5 weeks ago when my bowel movements moved from fairly random times to always in the evenings, since then I have been constipated pretty badly and my anus seems to protrude a little when going to the loo and this seems to make it more difficult to have a bowel movement. Is this a rectal prolapse?

How do I prevent my constipation?

Thanks.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

A doctor can test for rectal prolapse. Too much fibre can cause constipation. Look up FODMAPs and try to follow a low FODMAP diet as much as possible. The only high FODMAPs I regularly eat are wholemeal toast and A2 milk with tea and cereal. Gas causes constipation and food intolerance from too much fibre or the wrong kind of fibre causes gas. The bran is probably the worst thing to eat.

If you used to go after breakfast in the morning try to retrain your colon to do this. If you're normally on the toilet for 20 minutes then still don't feel clear then you haven't fully evacuated. It takes me up to an hour on the low FODMAP diet but that's a lot quicker than it used to be. If you can't sit there for that long keep going back until you feel finished. Maybe just sit at the kitchen table and have another hot drink or two as these are very good natural laxatives. Don't buy any drugs or laxatives as this can be very damaging for your colon.


----------



## bbrad_98 (Jan 26, 2014)

You didn't say if the stool that you are producing is hard or soft. If they are hard I would try a magnesium supplement. That draws fluid into the bowel. I've had very good luck with psyllium, but it does cause gas for some people. As you already have gas, you might want to avoid that. I also use a probiotic, Phillips Colon Health and digestive enzymes with every meal.


----------



## kiko khan (Mar 23, 2016)

i had a 12 year nightmare that consumed the life out of me. nothing worked. sometimes even taking high concentration macrogol with a few litres of water didn't had an effect. a couple of years ago i was prescribed the antidepressant argofan which worked instantly from the first day in regulating my bowel movement (even tho it was prescribed for something else and the doctor warned me that it will take a couple of weeks before it has any visible effects). it seemed to me like i was given a magical potion! unfortunately it gave me other side effects and had to try cipralex which did not seem to work that well, and after that went on remeron which i'm taking now. it's been 2 years and i'm at a constant 80% from what it would be normal bowel movement, which is perfect and a blessing for me. the down side is that i tried for 5 times to half the medication and the constipation came back with a vengeance (altho i did not have absolutely any psychological downside). the musculature of the intestines that produce their movement is controlled by serotoninergic nerve cells (most antidepressants work by modulating serotonin)... altho my psychiatrist did not understand how it might work it resumed to say that my constipation was a result of depression (which i'm sure that it wast the other way round) hence treating my state of mind cured my bowel problem. i'm writing these lines because i know how desperate you might be and i hope you might get some relief. i also recommend reading about "micro-biome and bowel movement" and the miracles of fecal transplant (which sound bad but it's cutting edge medicine). and also guided meditations and hypnosis sessions are absolutely necessary in my opinion. some of the best you can now get free on youtube - search for "michael sealey IBS hypnosis", also "thereachapproach meditations".

i also want to tell you how much it helps to find some higher understanding. i myself, bypassed my desperation with reading science articles, novels and the most incredible thing that happened to me from all this torment was discovering "out of your mind - complete lectures by alan watts" it amounts in 15 hours of audio, and you can download them for free here:

https://kat.cr/alan-watts-out-of-your-mind-the-essential-lectures-t6285173.html


----------

